# Hello



## TheSage (Dec 7, 2009)

I realize this is not the meet and greet forum, but I wanted to introduce myself here since this is probably the only part of the forums that I will frequent (if moderators think this is flawed logic, feel free to delete this post and I will take the hint and post it in the meet and greet forum). I am a Qi Gong/Chi Kung Sifu. I have never actually chosen to open my own school to teach the art, although I believe I would make a good instructor and that everyone's life would be better with Qigong. I have taught a few close friends and am always eager to answer questions practitioners and students have and am eager to teach anyone who wants to be taught. In general I am here to reach out to a broader Chi Practicing Community. (I am also the admin for the Chi Kung group on Facebook!)


----------



## Xue Sheng (Dec 8, 2009)

Welcome

If I may ask

How long have you been training Qigong and who was/were your teacher(s)

Also profile lists Taijiquan and Kung Fu what styles and how long?


----------



## grydth (Mar 8, 2010)

This is a thread one wishes had gone on for awhile.... I'm going to try a PM to the OP.....


----------



## Xue Sheng (Mar 26, 2010)

grydth said:


> This is a thread one wishes had gone on for awhile.... I'm going to try a PM to the OP.....


 
Did you get an answer?


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (Mar 26, 2010)

nvm

I really need to look at the dates closer.


----------

